# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból głowy przy kaszlu

## Lyserg

Aktualnie jestem świeżo po chorobie przy której gorączka sięgała 40,5 stopnia Celsjusza.Został mi jeszcze po chorobie kaszel i właśnie gdy kaszlę czuję  ból głowy .Czy to może być coś poważnego?

Dodam też,że gdy np. skoczę to w momencie gdy dotknę spowrotem stopami ziemi też odczuwam ten ból oraz gdy mocno kręcę głową.

----------

